# [EVDL] charging 8v batteries individually



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

I've got a neglected NEV with six 8-volt batteries, which have been sitting 
uncharged for a year or more. It's a 2001 Melex that from what I can learn 
came with 6-volt batteries but has had 8-volt ones installed with no other 
changes to the electrics on the vehicle.

I'd like to use the vehicle for running down the driveway to the mailbox, 
etc., and could live with a mile or so between charges till I can afford new 
batteries.

I have a Lester 48 volt charger, an old transformer 6-12 volt charger and a 
couple of electronic 12 volt chargers. The 48 volt Lester won't charge for 
more than a few minutes before turning itself off.

Is there a way to adapt one of my other chargers to deal with one 8-volt 
battery at a time so I can determine if any of the batteries are going to be 
usable? I'm hoping to buy some used batteries to replace any unuseable ones 
I have.

This approach is kind of Mickey Mouse but the NEV was a gift from a relative 
who is tickled for me to have it for use on my new property. They just did't 
realise I couldn't just charge it and go and would I'd like for them to see 
me using it even though I can't afford the new batteries right now.

Thanks,

Dan 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is hard on them but you could hook up your 12V "dumb" charger to them
for a little bit, one at a time, to maybe get the pack voltage high enough
that the Lester charger will charge normally. You could also see if you can
get or exchange your old batteries with a golf course's old set which will
still have some life in them.



> clarke1 <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi,
> >
> > I've got a neglected NEV with six 8-volt batteries, which have been
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I sometimes charge three 8v batteries in series from a 24v lead-acid 
battery charger.

-- 
First they ignore you; then they mock you; then they fight you; then you 
win.
-- Mahatma Gandhi
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart at earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you charge a 8 volt battery with a 12 volt charger, attach a voltmeter to 
the battery to make sure the charging voltage does not go above 10.33 volts. 
This is about 2.583 volts per cell for a lead battery at a battery 
temperature of 80F.

If the charger has a ampere knob, then when you reach 10.33 volts, back off 
the ampere while trying to maintain 10.33 volts. Otherwise just turn it 
off.

For a 48 volt pack of lead batteries or 24 cells, the maximum voltage should 
be held to 24 x 2.583 = 51.99 volts. This is what a 48 volt Lester charger 
should take the voltage up to.

It does not matter if you have a 48 volt pack of 6 or 8 or 12 volt 
batteries, it should work unless the 48 volts is the maximum voltage for a 
36 volt pack.

You could also have charger voltage leakage to ground. Try cleaning all the 
battery links and batteries. Torque the battery clamps to 75 inch pounds 
which is the same as 5.25 foot pounds and test again.

Check the electrolyte level, if its just above the plate, DO NOT ADD DISTILL 
WATER AT THIS TIME, if its below the plates, just add enough water to get 
about 1/8 -1/4 inch above the plates. Then charge the batteries to the 
maximum listed voltage.

Stop the charging and check the electrolyte level again. It is normal to 
have the electrolyte drop when discharge and rise when charge. You do not 
want to dilute the electrolyte by adding water at the wrong time.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Nelson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, January 06, 2012 1:17 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] charging 8v batteries individually


> It is hard on them but you could hook up your 12V "dumb" charger to them
> for a little bit, one at a time, to maybe get the pack voltage high enough
> that the Lester charger will charge normally. You could also see if you 
> can
> get or exchange your old batteries with a golf course's old set which will
> still have some life in them.
>
>


> clarke1 <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > Hi,
> > >
> > > I've got a neglected NEV with six 8-volt batteries, which have been
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

Regarding the "charging 8v batteries individually" thread I started:

I'm in the midst of moving from Watsonville CA to Tucson AZ and am juggling
email messages from a laptop to a desktop and back.

That and the chaos of moving makes me wish I had waited till I was done with
the move before asking about the batteries so I could be following talk with
actions.

I'm not going to be able to work on the batteries for a while.

I want to thank all who have answered and given me, what for now, will be
food for thought.

I hate it when someone starts a threads asking about something and then just 
drops it so I wanted to not do that.

I'll be back when I get settled.

Thanks again,

Dan

>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
>
> -----
> No virus found in this message.
> Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
> Version: 10.0.1416 / Virus Database: 2109/4130 - Release Date: 01/08/12
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

